# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  When Coming Off

## elgriff

https://youtu.be/bcB2UZd7Td4

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk

----------

